

Show HN: Pancake.io, simple CMS in your Dropbox - tpwong
http://pancake.io

======
tpwong
I wanted to share some information with a friend. Google Docs felt too
heavyweight for what I had in mind, since the document was basically a text
file, and he only needed read access. I also wanted to be able to update the
file, so emailing it was out of the question.

As a result, I built Pancake, which lets me turn text files in my Dropbox
account into static webpages, processed using Markdown. It works wherever
Dropbox does: I can edit the text file right on my desktop or on my phone
(using Nebulous Notes), and the changes are instantly synced to the page.

I've only been at it for about a week and a half, and would love to hear your
feedback!

Sample page: <http://pancake.io/tp/sus2011> (my (very incomplete) startup
school notes from last Saturday)

ps. This is a bit of a repost, since I posted it earlier without having my
Dropbox developer account approved for production (but deleted the post as
soon as I realized it)

------
jerrya
I signed up last week, and I am looking forward to seeing it work.

It's kind of what I've been looking for, the ability to directly edit simple
web pages in emacs and push them out with very little cognitive overhead.

~~~
jerrya
So I logged in using my name/passwd from hawk.

The various pages you have, files, settings, ... don't give much indication I
am logged in, they do offer me the logout, but they don't identify the account
name, ja2038, so it's hard to know if I am logged in or not

It's not clear what the url to my pages is. I tried: <http://pancake.io/$name>
but it would just redirect to <http://pancake.io/dropbox>. I would suggest
each page (file, settings, etc.) should include my account name, and the basic
url to my files.

Is the folder to be created in dropbox called pancake, or pancake.io? It's not
clear from the files page, and no folders were created.

Have you played with the chrome extension SourceKit? It seems like a natural
complement to Pancake.

~~~
tpwong
I hear you about indicating logged-in status. I'll try to put it in by the end
of today.

I'm sure you've seen it by now, but generally it takes a moment for the folder
to be created, in ~/Dropbox/Apps/Pancake.io

Once you add a file to that folder, it will appear in the Files page (instead
of the welcome message). Click on it to view it, and there'll be a link for
you to copy too.

SourceKit looks pretty awesome, especially the javascript-based text editor
they're using. I had a basic text field set up for small amendments, but this
looks like it could be a nice replacement for that.

